# Fios TV and MCards - anyone get one yet?



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

So it's been 6 months since we last talked about this... Anyone seen a FiosTV MCard in the wild yet?

This is getting rediculous, especially with their 7-unit limit (that you can work around, but it's still a pain).


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Anyone? Buhler?


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

I called last week to have my internet bumped (30/15, woohoo!) and asked about M-Cards. The CSR actually knew what I was talking about and transferred me to an advanced engineering tech who knew what he was talking about. He said in the DC area they still aren't deploying M-Cards but are testing. He said he *thought* they would be deployed this year but had no solid date information.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

edrock200 said:


> I called last week to have my internet bumped (30/15, woohoo!) and asked about M-Cards. The CSR actually knew what I was talking about and transferred me to an advanced engineering tech who knew what he was talking about. He said in the DC area they still aren't deploying M-Cards but are testing. He said he *thought* they would be deployed this year but had no solid date information.


How much did they charge you for the 30/15 tier? I'm currently on the 30/5 tier for $55 until my first year is up in September.


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> How much did they charge you for the 30/15 tier? I'm currently on the 30/5 tier for $55 until my first year is up in September.


I made a bunch of changes at once such as disabling premium channels, added cell phones, etc so I'm not sure but I think it was $15 more/month. Also, they claimed to be brining 50/?? speeds soon.


----------



## Bantha Fodder (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, I don't post here much (probably my first post, actually), but I just got an m-card yesterday. I'm in the Seattle area.

I placed my order Tuesday and specifically asked the sales rep whether they had multi stream cards. She said she wasn't positive, but was pretty sure that they didn't have them anywhere, since they're "a new technology and they're still working things out." At least she seemed to know what I was talking about.

Anyway, they had a slot open the very next afternoon, so I took it. I already had FiOS internet (w/TV supplied by Comcast), so all they were doing was adding TV service. Interestingly, it appears that from Verizon's standpoint, they set up cablecards as IP devices; the system they use to activate them is completely automated. The installer ran some coax to the Verizon-supplied router (I was using a regular ethernet connection from the ONT to my own router, not using theirs at all), hooked up a laptop to my LAN, and ran some system that tried to initialize the cablecards as though they were a set top box. Since the RF connection to the TivoHD is obviously only one-way, that didn't work, so she had to call in and read off the card IDs so they could initialize things, just like Comcast had originally done when they set it up.

Backing up a little bit, the installers--apparently it's slow at the moment, so they had two people there, so they could learn how to do cablecard installs--plopped two cards down by the THD and said, "here you go; you know how the Tivo works, so go for it." I looked at them, and surprise, surprise, two Motorola M-Cards! I said, "wow, they said they didn't have m-cards! Great; I only need the one." They looked unsure and asked if I knew that for a fact; I said sure, of course, that's the whole point of a multi-stream card--I can run multiple tuners off of a single card.

So, we installed it, got the numbers written down, and now we're back to the activation call. The tech on the other end of the phone says, "no, he needs both of the cards to get both tuners working." She looked at me for confirmation, I shook my head, and she said something like, "well, this customer knows what he's talking about--he knows more about this stuff than I do, and he says he'll only need one." The tech on the other end talked to 4-5 people around him at the office, and none of them knew one way or another, so they decided to trust me.

The tech at the office initialized the card himself and said it could take up to 10 minutes before channels started appearing. It took almost exactly 10 for the THD's DVR Diagnostics screen to indicate that the tuners were both working. To prove to the installers that I only needed the one card, I started recording two shows at once, and they were convinced. So I get to save $3.99/mo now. :up:

I didn't check enough channels before letting them leave; it turned out that I was only getting local stuff. So after dinner, I called the FiOS support and waited for a tech. I explained the issue, and he said the first thing to try would be to reinitialize the card, which he did. After about 10 seconds, I was able to see everything, thanked him for the help, and ended the call.

Overall, it was a good experience. It might have been these particular installers, or it might be indicative of how Verizon's training them, but they were very open to my suggestions on how the process would work (you know, they had standard questions like, "are you sure you can't put both cards in and initialize them at the same time?")--very different from my past experiences with Comcast, who always seemed to act like they knew better than I, resisted my input, etc...

Anyway, I didn't mean to write a whole essay. The point is, they had two brand new M-Cards waiting for me, and apparently they're so newly deployed that almost nobody knows about it. Even the one installer that did know they had them didn't know what the difference was between that and a "regular" card.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for your report. Verizon FiOS now has M-CARDs available in:

Delaware
Seattle, WA
Washington, DC area (Maryland / N. Virginia)

If anyone outside those markets has received a M-CARD from Verizon, please post and/or send me a private message.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I asked about M cards in Boston.

Was told Motorola has stopped making S-cards.

But since they don't have M-cards at Fios yet, the guy gave me a $96 credit

12 months of 2 cards $8*12 months!!!!

And took down my order number and when M-cards come out, I was told 6-9 months, he will cancel the truck roll charge to change them out!!!!!


I LOVE FIOS!!!!


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm in the DC area. I just got a 2nd TivoHD and they brought an M-card for it. I asked if the tech had another one handy and he swapped that one out for the two S-cards in my other TivoHD. Worked out great. Haven't checked billing yet (I don't have the time to sit on the damn phone for two hours trying to get THAT figured out).


----------



## AkWally1 (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm in Portland, Or (Hillsboro actually) and just got a Cablecard installed in my TiVo HD today, it was Multistream, just needed the one card.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

AkWally1 said:


> I'm in Portland, Or (Hillsboro actually) and just got a Cablecard installed in my TiVo HD today, it was Multistream, just needed the one card.


Thanks for posting, good to know.

To summarize, Verizon FiOS now has M-CARDs available in:

Delaware
Portland, OR
Seattle, WA
Washington, DC area (Maryland / N. Virginia)


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

AbMagFab: We should edit the first post to keep an updated list of areas that currently have M-Cards so people wont have to search through the thread and ask repetitive questions.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The cable cards are my only complaint with FIOS. I pay $24 a month to FIOS for my 8 cablecards. When I had six with comcast it cost me nothing extra.

And it's not worth it to try messing around with the one TiVoHD I have one FIOS just to save $2 a month by switching to a multistream card.


----------



## Speqtre (Dec 7, 2007)

Got an M-card from VZ Fios today, in Reston, Virginia. Unfortunately, today was the day my 11 month old Tivo HD decided to kick the bucket!

Anyone ever seen a problem with the HD where the RJ-45 port has the link and activity lights always on, regardless of whether you have the network cable plugged in or not? Tivo support says it's a bad unit... I searched the forums and the web to no avail, will start a new post if needed, but since there's a few tivo veterans on this thread, thought I'd add to the discussion and hijack just a tad!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Speqtre said:


> Anyone ever seen a problem with the HD where the RJ-45 port has the link and activity lights always on, regardless of whether you have the network cable plugged in or not? Tivo support says it's a bad unit... I searched the forums and the web to no avail, will start a new post if needed, but since there's a few tivo veterans on this thread, thought I'd add to the discussion and hijack just a tad!


Haven't heard of that.


----------



## DJ Qube (Nov 21, 2008)

I finally had my FIOS Cablecard install this morning, Torrance California. a week and a half ago when I scheduled my appointment, the tech on the phone assured me they had M-Cards in stock... then when the tech arrived this morning, he said he didn't know of anyone getting M-Cards yet. He installed the 4 S-Cards instead of the 2 M-Cards. It definitely looks like a regional thing.

On a side note, I called billing to see if I could get charged for only two S-cards because they were out of stock on the M-Cards, and the billing rep said my account doesn't have record of ANY cards!  We'll see when the bill comes.


----------



## riozilla (Jan 10, 2002)

Had 4 S-Cards installed today for FIOS in my two TiVo HD boxes. I'm in Malibu, CA and the tech said no M-Cards in this region yet.


----------



## mcomer (Jan 20, 2003)

I am having my FIOS install next week. I spoke with the CSR about cable cards and played very dumb, expecting them not to know what they were talking about. Much to my surprise, he said:

"Sure, we'll be bringing multi-stream cards. That's all we're giving out here now in Richmond. You'll need one of those for each of your Tivo boxes."

So, I'll know for sure Wednesday - but it sounds like M Cards are available and in use in the Richmond, VA area.


----------



## gunit (Dec 12, 2008)

Available in Pittsburgh, PA. I had two single tuner cards installed in my TiVo HD. They're working as advertised. Verizon in Pittsburgh claims they do not have a single multiple tuner card.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

gunit said:


> Available in Pittsburgh, PA. I had two single tuner cards installed in my TiVo HD. They're working as advertised. Verizon in Pittsburgh claims they do not have a single multiple tuner card.


Only one MCARD is required to support both tuners on the TivoHD. MCARDs are clearly labeled as such.

You only need two CableCards for the TivoHD if they are of the single-stream variety (i.e. not a MCARD).


----------



## chihuahua31 (Apr 23, 2002)

Got FiOS installed on Friday. Installer showed up with 2 multi-stream cards. Here is how I went about it:

Before the install, called Verizon tech support and asked them to bring multistream cards. They said they didn't know they had them yet, and there is nowhere on the order to put them. I asked them to put it in the notes section of the order. They did this but said they couldn't guarantee anything. The guy showed up and brought two cards exactly as I specified. Setup took about 1 hour to get both Tivos working. Apparently I was lucky because the installer said he had spent 5 hours trying to get the same setup working earlier in the week (and ultimately was unable to). It sounded like the other guy had a Series 3, which is known to have problems with multi-stream cards.

Chihuahua


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

chihuahua31 said:


> Got FiOS installed on Friday. Installer showed up with 2 multi-stream cards. Here is how I went about it:
> 
> Before the install, called Verizon tech support and asked them to bring multistream cards. They said they didn't know they had them yet, and there is nowhere on the order to put them. I asked them to put it in the notes section of the order. They did this but said they couldn't guarantee anything. The guy showed up and brought two cards exactly as I specified. Setup took about 1 hour to get both Tivos working. Apparently I was lucky because the installer said he had spent 5 hours trying to get the same setup working earlier in the week (and ultimately was unable to). It sounded like the other guy had a Series 3, which is known to have problems with multi-stream cards.


Note the older Tivo Series3 model (which the TivoHD replaced) always requires two CableCards to support both tuners. It's not able to support both tuners with a single MCARD like the TivoHD.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I just got two m cards installed in Plainview NY today without a hitch. I don't know if it's me but the picture quality looks better then it did before.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Note the older Tivo Series3 model (which the TivoHD replaced) always requires two CableCards to support both tuners. It's not able to support both tuners with a single MCARD like the TivoHD.


Yes. The series 3 has no problems with multistream cards. You just need two of them.


----------



## andrewket (Jan 27, 2002)

Has anyone had success in having Verizon swap out multiple S-cards for M-cards? If I have to pay for a truck roll then the savings will be wiped out. I've got 3 TiVoHDs (one of which only has one S-card because I hit the 7 device limit.) If I can swap out my S-cards for M-cards I can save some money and have dual tuners on all 3 Tivos.

I asked for M-cards when I first switched it to FIOS but the techs didn't know what I was talking about.

I'm in the Northern VA area.

A


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

andrew,

Others have done it, but if you aren't having problems with your existing cards, there's a good chance you'll get hit with the fee for the truck roll.

Just to update the previous post, MCARDs are now widely available from FiOS in:

Delaware
Portland, OR
Seattle, WA
Long Island, NY
Washington Metro (N. VA / Maryland)


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

andrewket said:


> Has anyone had success in having Verizon swap out multiple S-cards for M-cards? If I have to pay for a truck roll then the savings will be wiped out. I've got 3 TiVoHDs (one of which only has one S-card because I hit the 7 device limit.) If I can swap out my S-cards for M-cards I can save some money and have dual tuners on all 3 Tivos.


I got a new TivoHD and when they came out to set it up I asked the tech to swap out the other 2 S-cards from my other TivoHD.

If you've got that many devices you should speak to customer service about having them waive the fees. You're already spending a fair chunk of change, use that as leverage so you'll "stay a happy customer".


----------



## daveccenric (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in the Dallas area, and just subscribed to FIOS. When I called, the rep on the phone said they would give me two S-Cards. Not ideal, but the bundle deal was pretty good, so I didn't complain. I was pleasantly surprised today, though, when the installer came and had an M-card. I asked him about it and he said they had them because it's an FCC requirement, so maybe there's a push to get them out there?

Also, I should say, I've heard a lot of horror stories about Verizon installs, but mine went smoothly, and the service looks great.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Dave, Plano area? I've been waiting to bite the bullet until I knew that the local offices had them.


----------



## thecrave (Dec 3, 2004)

I just signed up for FiOS TV in the Buffalo, NY area. They only had S-cards. I need to call up and get it notated on my account that they give me 1 M-Card in the future, or at least a year's worth of credit (worth a try).

Install was very smooth. Having read the FAQs ahead of time helped save some heartaches, I'm sure...


----------



## daveccenric (Dec 10, 2008)

teasip said:


> Dave, Plano area? I've been waiting to bite the bullet until I knew that the local offices had them.


I'm in Carrollton, so not terribly far. If you're currently with Time Warner, even if Verizon gives you S-cards, I'd say it's definitely worth it. Especially if you get the bundle with the 20 megabit internet and the extreme HD.


----------



## zEli173 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just called for new FIOS service and was told there are no M-Cards available in New York City. But the rep also said there were none in the whole state. Since we know they're available on LI, it remains to be seen whether she had accurate information on NYC. 

At any rate, I told her that $4/month for a CC was more than enough and $8/month to work a single box was a deal breaker. I pointed out that it was especially difficult to swallow in light of a current promotion offering a free STB for a year. When I was ready to politely hang up over this, she checked with a superior and proceeded to hook me up with the CC's at no charge for the first year to replicate the STB promo. There are no promises after year one, but I'm fairly confident they will either have the M-Cards available in NYC by that point (if they don't already) or I can talk them into charging me for a single card.

BTW, Time Warner NYC charges $1.75/CC and has M-Cards available. Of course, my FIOS package would still be cheaper than TWC by at least $20/month even if I were charged the full $8 for the CC's.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

zEli,

Verizon FiOS appears to be rolling out MCARDs to more markets in the past 30 days. I haven't heard of anyone getting them in NYC yet, but it shouldn't be long.


----------



## rt1027 (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm also in Malibu, had the bundle installed last week, and installer said he hadn't seen any M cards around here yet.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

daveccenric said:


> I'm in Carrollton, so not terribly far. If you're currently with Time Warner, even if Verizon gives you S-cards, I'd say it's definitely worth it. Especially if you get the bundle with the 20 megabit internet and the extreme HD.


I'm with Verizon FiOS at present using their Moto HD-DVR. Miss my DirecTiVo from DirecTV days.


----------



## gmviso (Dec 29, 2008)

I just had FIOS TV added to my Verizon package on Friday Dec. 26th. During the ordering process I was assured by two separate people that M-cards would be provided.
However, when the installer arrived he had no cable cards at all because he was intending to talk me out of using them.
As I was installing two brand new Series 3 HD Tivos, I told him I needed 3 M-cards or 6 S-cards (he said he did not think they had the M-cards) becaused I had a third Tivo on the way. He returned nearly two hours later (he had to run all over town to get them) with six S-cards. He said that M-cards were apparently orderable but there were none in Ft. Wayne, IN.

I plan to call and request that either the cards be replaced with M-cards or that I get a billing discount.


----------



## TiVaholic (Nov 29, 2000)

My Fios guy said they just rolled out the MCards in our area, and installed one in our new TiVoHD. He works out of the Bridgewater area, but Plainfield has it as well, we're on FiOS of Freehold.


----------



## gmviso (Dec 29, 2008)

Verizon is coming out again on Thursday, Jan 8. When the appointment was made last week, I was assured that the Tech would bring 1 M-Card for my third S3HD and 2 additional M-Cards to replace the 4 S-Cards that were installed on Dec. 26. I was also told that regardless of whether it was an S-Card or an M-Card, the cost for each was $3.99 (not the same pricing I was told by national billing who quoted $2.99 for S-Cards and $3.99 for M-Cards.) This morning I got a phone call confirming the appointment and informing me that the Tech would be bringing 1 card. I said, "no, they are supposed to be bringing 3 and they need to be M-Cards or else the Tech would be wasting their and my time". She didn't know M-Cards from adam, but assured me she was bumping the order to 3. We will see in two days. By the way, I live in Ft. Wayne, IN.


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

TiVaholic said:


> My Fios guy said they just rolled out the MCards in our area, and installed one in our new TiVoHD. He works out of the Bridgewater area, but Plainfield has it as well, we're on FiOS of Freehold.


Hopefully that means they will have them in Mercer county soon. Now I just need to figure out a way to get FIOS to the house to replace my s-cards w/o paying the $80 truck roll fee.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> I just got two m cards installed in Plainview NY today without a hitch. I don't know if it's me but the picture quality looks better then it did before.


I'm in Hicksville and would like to get a second Tivo to replace one FIOS DVR and would love m cards for each.
Did a tech come over to swap out singlestream cards or was it a new install?


----------



## igrok (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm in the western Philly suburbs, and had 2 S-cards installed in each of my 3 tivos about a month ago, as they said M cards were not yet available. So I called today to get them swapped for M's, and after several transfers I finally got someone who knew what they were talking about, who told me she wasn't sure if they were available yet here. She was about to transfer me to someone who would know, when she told me that someone at her help desk just told her they were available. She scheduled me for tomorrow morning. We'll see if they show up with M's. I'm cautiously hopeful.


----------



## Stea1th (Dec 26, 2008)

Verizon just came and installed mine after giving me a 15min lecture on how
i should return the tivo and keep the verizon dvr. 

I have had HUGE issues with the verizon router and it's small nat table
dropping my connects..and after hours and hours of trying to fix it myself
and verizon techs i gave up and resorted to hot swapping routers to get
guide info when i needed to record something. This christmas i had enough and the wife got me a tivo. They just installed it today and to my surprise
they had Mcards..even though on the phone they said they only had singles
and i would be needing 2. The guy said he had mcards so i got one.
I'm from westchester, ny.


----------



## gmviso (Dec 29, 2008)

What is the "7-unit limit" to which you refer?



AbMagFab said:


> So it's been 6 months since we last talked about this... Anyone seen a FiosTV MCard in the wild yet?
> 
> This is getting rediculous, especially with their 7-unit limit (that you can work around, but it's still a pain).


----------



## gmviso (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, The Verizon tech shows up yesterday with only 1 Cable Card. If you haven't already guessed it was an S-Card not the M-Card I had been promised.

After spending almost an hour on the phone with Verizon and speaking with about 5 different persons, I was told that while they have M-Cards they are not supplying them in all of their markets yet and that there is no mechanism within the Verizon Logistics system to specifiy S-Card versus M-Card.

Despite what you are told by sales, when they enter the order, there is a line for Number of Cable Cards. Then you get whatever is in stock. This is probably the lamest thing I have ever heard of.

So getting back to the installer, he sat around for the hour while I was speaking with Verzion (listening to Muzak which is 'Verizon Radio') and finally spoke with the Verizon Tech guy himself.

He left without doing anything, so that he could round up another S-Card first thing this morning and return to install 2 S-Cards in my S3HD.

It is all working now, I have 3 S3HDs with 1TB self installed drives in each and Verizon is planning on charging me for 6 cards @ $3.99 each. I will not put any more Seagate AV drives in. They are too noisy and error prone. I am using Seagate 7200.11 drives.

I plan to call Verizon later today and demand that I be charged for 3, as I was promised M-Cards by multiple sales people.

If anyone has any suggestions as to how to better address the pricing please let me know.



gmviso said:


> Verizon is coming out again on Thursday, Jan 8. When the appointment was made last week, I was assured that the Tech would bring 1 M-Card for my third S3HD and 2 additional M-Cards to replace the 4 S-Cards that were installed on Dec. 26. I was also told that regardless of whether it was an S-Card or an M-Card, the cost for each was $3.99 (not the same pricing I was told by national billing who quoted $2.99 for S-Cards and $3.99 for M-Cards.) This morning I got a phone call confirming the appointment and informing me that the Tech would be bringing 1 card. I said, "no, they are supposed to be bringing 3 and they need to be M-Cards or else the Tech would be wasting their and my time". She didn't know M-Cards from adam, but assured me she was bumping the order to 3. We will see in two days. By the way, I live in Ft. Wayne, IN.


----------



## igrok (Dec 7, 2008)

Me too. Tech came (7 hours after the promised time window!) and asked "have a problem with your service?". I explained that he was there to swap my 6 S-cards for 3 M-cards. He said no, I don't have any M-cards. Can't get them yet. He did give me a supervisor's number, so I'll be calling on Monday.


----------



## galaxian46 (Jan 10, 2009)

We went through a long process of switching to Verizon's FiOS network using a TiVO HD box instead of Verizon's Motorola Set Top Box to control the incoming signal. The use of a TiVO box requires a Cable Card provided by Verizon, to decode and tune the incoming signal.
The TiVO HD can accept two Cable Card slots, enabling you to view one program while taping another. Such configuration requires either the use of BOTH slots with a Single Streaming Cable Card, or the use of a SINGLE slot (number 1) with a Multi Streaming Cable Card. The use of a Multi Streaming card in slot 1 is the preferred configuration, since there have been many technical failures of the single ones.
There are some important numbers that need to be sent to the Cable provider to activate the Cable Card. Some of them are provided on the card itself:
The card's serial number (SN), usually of the form MA0828CAUG00; the unit address (UA) of the form: 000-00095-12345-123; and a MAC number.
In the setup procedure, the TiVO device will show on its screen additional information cable Card identification numbers that need to be sent to Verizon in order to activate the card: 
The Cable Card ID (or Pod ID): 000-009-1123-123-1; the host ID: 035-123-123-123-1; and a Data number: 123-123-123-12. All numbers inserted are fictional, and are given here only to show the number of digits and formats.


After having provided Verizon with all these numbers we had THREE visits totaling four technicians that activated the card, but failed to produce any digital signal. The TiVO unit imported all the channel and programing information, all the channel assignments could be seen, but when we tried to look at the digital signal strength in any channel, the reading was zero and accompanied by a loud noise that should have given us a clue as to the nature of the problem. At this point we contacted the TiVO help desk, which was very efficient and helpful, but did not provide the right answer. They suggested that the Cable Card was only activated, but not subscribed. The Verizon technicians never heard of such issue. Needless to say, the technician checked the strength of the incoming signal directly coming out of the FiOS cable and into the TiVO box, its strength was +6 DB (decibels).

And that was the problem. The Motorola Set Top boxes can accept signals in the -6 to +9 DB range, whereas the TiVO boxes need a MUCH lower signal. The technician claimed as low as -17 DB (!). So he put a 3 DB attenuator to reduce the incoming signal, and miraculously, we got an image on our TV screen. It sometimes pixelated, and he tried different levels of attenuation. Our TV set now works wonderfully with a single -6 DB attenuator.

The most interesting aspect of our experience is the very wide range of experience exhibited by the Verizon technicians. Some were totally new to deviations from the standard installation procedure, and not trained to think outside the standard Motorola box. Another was very experienced with the Cable Card setup, but just didn't know about the much lower range of signal strengths that the TiVO box could accept. Only the last technician knew about this fact and solved the problem. He also assured me that Verizon has a mechanism by which they communicate problems and solutions to their technicians. I hope that our experience will pave the way for easier installations for people that prefer to have their FiOS signal controlled by a TiVO box.

Two caveats with such setup: (1) Verizon charges a monthly fee of $3.99 for the Cable card, and (2) the TiVO does not give you access to Verizon's On Demand library. Given our taste in movies and TV series, that latter was not a serious setback for us.


----------



## Greg Nelson (Oct 28, 2008)

In Plano, TX, I was able to get 2 M-Cards installed earlier this week in my new Tivo HD XLs without much difficulty. So they're in the wild in North Texas.


----------



## prosperodgc (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm in Northern Virginia (DC Metro) and just got off the phone with Verizon about getting two SCards swapped out for an MCard. Four different people insisted they aren't available in this area because the option to order them isn't available on their systems. They gave me a $120/year credit when I pointed out how ridiculous it is that they charge me for something I don't need.

If you're in my area, and you got your SCards swapped out for MCards, how did you persuade the reps and how was the experience?

Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Why did they give you a $10 a month credit for an item that costs $3 a month?
I have eight Scards. I would love to get a $10 a month discount.


----------



## jws74 (Dec 30, 2008)

Confirming availability of M-cards in the Portland, Oregon market.


----------



## prosperodgc (Nov 10, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Why did they give you a $10 a month credit for an item that costs $3 a month?
> I have eight Scards. I would love to get a $10 a month discount.


I have no idea why they did that. Probably because I was being a thorough PITA.


----------



## gresc134 (May 29, 2007)

Called Fios was told that they only had "S" series cards and that "M" cards will not work in our area. The tech showed up with two M series cards and of course put both in.

Anyway, confirming "M" series cards a real thing in Yonkers, NY which is in the NY Metro area.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

gresc134 said:


> Called Fios was told that they only had "S" series cards and that "M" cards will not work in our area. The tech showed up with two M series cards and of course put both in.


You don't need the second M-CARD in a TivoHD. The second M-CARD doesn't do anything but sit there inactive.

The confusion arises from the fact that the older TiVo Series3 does not fully support M-CARDs, and therefore always requires two cards to support both tuners. Only the TivoHD can support both tuners with a single card.


----------



## jefny (Feb 13, 2008)

I am close to switching from Cablevision to Verizon. The first sales person I spoke to didn't even no what cable cards were for and stated that they do not supply them. After speaking to a sales supervisor I was assured that cable cards were available for a monthly fee of 2.99. I was referred to tech services as to what kind of card. According to the tech persons they now carry only M cards (Long Island).

I'm about to pull the trigger for Verizon's triple play and say goodbye to Cablevision.


----------



## gymer (Feb 1, 2009)

prosperodgc said:


> I'm in Northern Virginia (DC Metro) and just got off the phone with Verizon about getting two SCards swapped out for an MCard. Four different people insisted they aren't available in this area because the option to order them isn't available on their systems. They gave me a $120/year credit when I pointed out how ridiculous it is that they charge me for something I don't need.
> 
> If you're in my area, and you got your SCards swapped out for MCards, how did you persuade the reps and how was the experience?
> 
> Thanks!


Had a FIOS install on 1/10/09. Tech showed up unaware that he was supposed to have brought any CabelCards, but happened to have an M-Card in his truck. The tech actually even let me do the M-Card install in my TivoHDXL and then he just activated the cards (don't remember if he did this in their little automated install utilitiy or if he did it over the phone).

I'm in Leesburg VA which Verizon considers DC Metro.


----------



## prosperodgc (Nov 10, 2005)

gymer said:


> Had a FIOS install on 1/10/09. Tech showed up unaware that he was supposed to have brought any CabelCards, but happened to have an M-Card in his truck. The tech actually even let me do the M-Card install in my TivoHDXL and then he just activated the cards (don't remember if he did this in their little automated install utilitiy or if he did it over the phone).
> 
> I'm in Leesburg VA which Verizon considers DC Metro.


Thanks! Just as I suspected...


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 23, 2008)

Any news on Boston/Metrowest MA area?


----------



## adamwsh (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm in Southeastern PA. Just called Verzion...spoke with 5 people till I got someone that even knew what an M-Card was. He had to put me on hold to verify availability in my area. He came back saying they are not available. But should be soon because they are going to be replacing all their DVR settop boxes with ones that uses MCards. He couldn't give me a date though.


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

Confirmation on co-worker receiving M card on FIOS in Reading, MA


----------



## M3 Adjuster (Feb 11, 2009)

andrewket said:


> Has anyone had success in having Verizon swap out multiple S-cards for M-cards? If I have to pay for a truck roll then the savings will be wiped out. I've got 3 TiVoHDs (one of which only has one S-card because I hit the 7 device limit.) If I can swap out my S-cards for M-cards I can save some money and have dual tuners on all 3 Tivos.
> 
> I asked for M-cards when I first switched it to FIOS but the techs didn't know what I was talking about.
> 
> ...


I have a friend that just switched to FIOS last month and he was initially given two S-cards.. His quote..

" I asked for a M card for my original install but the Verizon dispatch lady didn't have a clue so I got 2 S cards. After a very lengthy, painful conversation with their support I got them to come back out and swap the 2 original S cards for a M card. "

He lives on the east side of DFW in Garland... I live NW in Lewisville. I am going to order Verizion FIOS (I have had DirecTV for 14 of 15 years since 1994 and am switching) right now as I was able to pick up a TIVO HD today for $199.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just got an M Card in MA Tuesday 1-10-09


----------



## andy616 (Dec 7, 2007)

So everyone who got cablecard installed, Verizon charged $79 for the truck roll? Anyone got them to waive the fee or lower the install fee?


----------



## M3 Adjuster (Feb 11, 2009)

Andy.. My friend was not charged for the trip to swap out cards...

My install went through today.. the installer had no card ( I ordered online and there was no provision to indicate a cable card was needed.. When verizon called to confirm the appointment this past weekend, the lady that called said I should just tell the installer.) with him but he went ahead and did the rest of the install and then went out and got an M card and came back. He was not very familiar with Tivos, but we got things done fairly easily. The worst part of the install was trying to use dial up to get the Tivo HD going... Luckily, the installer created a 40 ft ethernet cable for me and I hooked the Tivo to the router in another room and had the setup done when he came back.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

andy616 said:


> So everyone who got cablecard installed, Verizon charged $79 for the truck roll? Anyone got them to waive the fee or lower the install fee?


Up until a year ago, a "truck roll" for a CableCard install was just ~$20.

Installers usually call 45-90 minutes in advance and some customers have been able to avoid the fee because their installer was willing to drop off an activated CableCard, at their leisure, rather than spending the time to come inside and install it. Of course, if you do that, you take the risk that the card may not be activated properly.

Some members -- not to name names -- scheduled a truck roll to fix a problem (real or imaginary), and then requested a CableCard install for the same visit. Verizon does not charge for truck rolls to fix problems.


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

When I got my 2nd TiVoHD I called to order new cablecards (at the time there were only s-cards in my area) and the customer service rep said that they would ship to me. I knew this was unlikely, but I said OK. Later that day an installer called me up and said he had the cablecards for me. He swung by and installed them. 

I never got charged a fee for the installation.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Verizon isn't showing a charge under "recent activity" online for me as of yet from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

teasip said:


> Verizon isn't showing a charge under "recent activity" online for me as of yet from 2 weeks ago.


Did you just recently get FiOS?

Recall that Verizon does not charge a "truck roll" fee for any CableCard order placed in your first 30 days of TV service.


----------



## TerpEE93 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm in the Washington Metro area (Montgomery County), and have a TiVo HD. The FiOS installer brought out a single M-Card, and all is well.

The only hitch was that I couldn't place an online order for Cable Card instead of a receiver. I had to place the order requesting a HD DVR, then call the support number and ask them to modify the order to reflect a Cable Card. No biggie though, it all went well.


----------



## kevreh (Jan 30, 2002)

prosperodgc said:


> I'm in Northern Virginia (DC Metro) and just got off the phone with Verizon about getting two SCards swapped out for an MCard. Four different people insisted they aren't available in this area because the option to order them isn't available on their systems. They gave me a $120/year credit when I pointed out how ridiculous it is that they charge me for something I don't need.
> 
> If you're in my area, and you got your SCards swapped out for MCards, how did you persuade the reps and how was the experience?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm in NOVA. Had two phone reps tell me they don't have mCards yet in the area. When the tech showed up low and behold he had a mCard. I've spent weeks dealing with Verizon on getting someone out to install my cards. All I can tell you is that there's no consistancy in who knows what at Verizon.

I find it totally puzzling that FIOS is such a quality product but the support system is so inconsistant.

Kevin


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

kevreh said:


> I'm in NOVA. Had two phone reps tell me they don't have mCards yet in the area. When the tech showed up low and behold he had a mCard. I've spent weeks dealing with Verizon on getting someone out to install my cards. All I can tell you is that there's no consistancy in who knows what at Verizon.
> 
> I find it totally puzzling that FIOS is such a quality product but the support system is so inconsistant.
> 
> Kevin


I just called 3x and got the same runaround. "We dont offer m-cards yet" was the first operator. The second was "We only support M-cards in our DVR's" and the third was "We have no way of ordering M-cards." So I asked her to send a tech with 4 cards. I've always had better luck dealing with the techs than the CSR's.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Verizon does not differentiate between M-CARDs and CableCards in their system. Customer service representatives are not educated on the differences between M-CARDs and S-CARDs.

That's why chats go something like this:

*You:* Do you have CableCards?
*Verizon:* Yes.
*You:* Do you have M-CARDs?
*Verizon:* No, we only carry CableCards.
*You:* But a M-CARD is a type of CableCard. Do you have those?
*Verizon:* Sorry, sir, but we only have CableCards, not M-CARDs.

All FiOS service areas should now have M-CARDs available. That's what you should get when you order a CableCard.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x (Jul 10, 2006)

I placed my order for Fios 2 weeks ago. I have 2 TiVo HD's and i was listed to get 4 S-cards. A service rep or supervisor called me friday afternoon, (the day before my install date) to confirm the install date, and I asked about the M-cards. They switched my order around from 4 S-cards to 2 M-cards. The installers showed up with both just in case and knew the difference between them.

They had never activated them with TiVo's thou. I was told having the 2 M-cards is cheaper than the 4 S-cards.


----------



## kevreh (Jan 30, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Verizon does not differentiate between M-CARDs and CableCards in their system. Customer service representatives are not educated on the differences between M-CARDs and S-CARDs.
> 
> That's why chats go something like this:
> 
> ...


Exactly. When ordering try to get them to enter that "the customer requests m-cards in the system". They may not know what they're typing but the techs will understand.

The other thing I got the runaround on is who could activate the cards. When the tech dropped my m-card off he said to just call tech support and they can do it. Sounded simple enough. When I called tech support the guy said he hasn't heard of that and that he would have to schedule another visit to have the tech install it (!!). I told him I've heard it from multiple sources that tech support *can* activate them. He put me on hold, came back after a couple minutes, then said he "stands corrected". From that point he was guided through activation.

So it goes with Verizon.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Nope, had it since it was first available in N. Texas. Just checked and still no charge.


----------



## aldiesel (Apr 12, 2004)

I am in Southern New Jersey and received an M card today.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

As far as I can tell, Verizon doesn't use S-CARDs anymore, outside of perhaps one part of PA.


----------



## alages (Sep 19, 2008)

bkdtv said:


> As far as I can tell, Verizon doesn't use S-CARDs anymore, outside of perhaps one part of PA.


Please tell me that "one part of PA" is not W. PA?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

alages said:


> Please tell me that "one part of PA" is not W. PA?


Every market should have M-CARDs now.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Getting Fios installed this Friday in Flushing Queens, NY. Anyone in this area get M-cards yet?


----------



## webothlikesoup (Oct 17, 2003)

Sorry for a stupid question that probably doesn't belong here, but I need some help...

If you have FIOS and Tivo HD with the cable cards, are you still able to use the FIOS on demand options? I spoke with a FIOS rep when I took in my unused cable boxes, and asked the same question. He wasn't positive, but he said he didn't think I could get on demand stuff. 

Please tell me he's wrong...I need to upgrade from a Series2 DT, but was getting ready to cancel my Tivo service if I can't use the on demand (3 small kids, so Disney on Demand keeps us sane at times).

I don't like that I have to pay $80 for the install visit, but I really miss our Tivo. The FIOS box just isn't the same (obviously).


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

No VOD or widgets. If you put the cards in the unit and already have it set up and ready to go you may not be billed for the service call. I wasn't.


----------



## webothlikesoup (Oct 17, 2003)

teasip said:


> No VOD or widgets. If you put the cards in the unit and already have it set up and ready to go you may not be billed for the service call. I wasn't.


Thanks for the quick response!

So, goodbye to Tivo, I guess. Unless there's a work around anyone can recommend.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

webothlikesoup said:


> So, goodbye to Tivo, I guess. Unless there's a work around anyone can recommend.


There's an easy, simple workaround.

It's called "Season Pass". Seriously. My kids watch lots of TV and we have many episodes of "The Suite Life ...", "Hannah Montana", "Spongebob Squarepants", and countless other shows just waiting to be watched.

In our household, TiVo works just fine as a substitute for VOD.


----------



## webothlikesoup (Oct 17, 2003)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> There's an easy, simple workaround.
> 
> It's called "Season Pass". Seriously. My kids watch lots of TV and we have many episodes of "The Suite Life ...", "Hannah Montana", "Spongebob Squarepants", and countless other shows just waiting to be watched.
> 
> In our household, TiVo works just fine as a substitute for VOD.


I know, you're right. And thanks for the "the simple solution is always the best" reminder. But I would still have to buy the Tivo HD, pay for the cable card installation, and lose the on demand access. If I already had the Tivo HD, I'm sure I would have stayed.

Thanks again for the quick, smart responses. Let's see if my father-in-law wants this Series 2DT...


----------



## mixedday1 (Feb 19, 2009)

bkdtv said:


> Every market should have M-CARDs now.


 I'm in Southern NJ and have called Verizon repeatedly about getting an M-Card, and as of last week. I found out that it's available in Delaware, Maryland and No Virginia but not here!

It's pretty bad on my part, that I can call only during work hours...as Verizon closes at 6pm, spend about 45 minutes being transferred, dealing with people that don't know what it is, for a savings of $3.99/mo. Anyways, I'm thinking of going down to 1 card to save costs, as I also have OTA (uhf antenna on top of house), and I primarily tape things from the broadcast networks anyways, but given that its not just me who uses this TiVo, it might be hard.


----------



## mixedday1 (Feb 19, 2009)

aldiesel said:


> I am in Southern New Jersey and received an M card today.


Where? Are you in Voorhees, Medford, Cherry Hill area or by Vineland? Was it provided by the installer? Nobody at customer service or technical support can say that its available.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

mixedday1 said:


> I'm in Southern NJ and have called Verizon repeatedly about getting an M-Card, and as of last week. I found out that it's available in Delaware, Maryland and No Virginia but not here!
> 
> It's pretty bad on my part, that I can call only during work hours...as Verizon closes at 6pm, spend about 45 minutes being transferred, dealing with people that don't know what it is, for a savings of $3.99/mo. Anyways, I'm thinking of going down to 1 card to save costs, as I also have OTA (uhf antenna on top of house), and I primarily tape things from the broadcast networks anyways, but given that its not just me who uses this TiVo, it might be hard.


As you've found, calling to ask about M-CARDs is a complete waste of time.

Verizon does not differentiate between M-CARDs and CableCards in their system. Customer service representatives are not educated on the differences between M-CARDs and S-CARDs.

That's why chats go something like this:

*You:* Do you have CableCards?
*Verizon:* Yes.
*You:* Do you have M-CARDs?
*Verizon:* No, we only carry CableCards.
*You:* But a M-CARD is a type of CableCard. Do you have those?
*Verizon:* Sorry, sir, but we only have CableCards, not M-CARDs.

All FiOS service areas should now have M-CARDs available as the standard CableCard. They won't be able to tell you over the phone what you are getting, but that's what you should get when you order a CableCard.

The older S-CARDs were discontinued a year ago, so very few areas -- if any -- still have stock remaining of those cards (outside of customer returns). For all intents and purposes, S-CARDs no longer exist in most FiOS service areas.


----------



## mixedday1 (Feb 19, 2009)

bkdtv said:


> As you've found, calling to ask about M-CARDs is a complete waste of time.
> 
> Verizon does not differentiate between M-CARDs and CableCards in their system. Customer service representatives are not educated on the differences between M-CARDs and S-CARDs.
> 
> ...


I signed up this January and got stuck with S-CARDs even though I requested M-cards (but they didn't know)! Perhaps, I need to order another cable-card from them (and ask as a new card like for a new TiVo, rather than a replacement), then a day later, request a process to return the other two S-cards. I even spoke with upper level tech people (those that knew about cable-cards and use for Tivos), and some which even called me back to further propagate the misinformation.


----------



## kubacheck (Mar 22, 2009)

got mine an Annapolis the other day when I got my new Fios service installed...... didn't know that they were scarce.... I had a similar experience as someone above in that when I was ordering online, there was no place to notate that I had a TiVo box and needed a card...... while "chatting" online with Verizon rep, they assured me that the installer would have the card and know what to do with it..... of course, he didn't, had never installed one in a TiVo, and had never even heard of such a thing..... fortunately he called around, and found someone that had a card and he went off to get it...... he also said that the 2 guys he called each had only done 1 install on them, so I guess it's not very prevalent here, people just use the DVR's you get with Fios......


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

I just recently switched to FIOS wit 5 HD Tivos.

The rep I scheduled with definitely knew what "M-Cards" were.

The tech I got was "visiting" from Delaware to help fulfill Fios installs. He was under the impression - because his buddies at the Virginia garage said so - that Tivos were a pain in the butt for Verizon. "They" also told him that no way, no how would a Tivo get two tuner functionality with a single card (M or otherwise).

By the time he left, he knew otherwise. Hopefully, he will share his experiences with his buddies.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> As you've found, calling to ask about M-CARDs is a complete waste of time.
> 
> Verizon does not differentiate between M-CARDs and CableCards in their system. Customer service representatives are not educated on the differences between M-CARDs and S-CARDs.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you have said Multistream Cablecard? Not M-card.

It's a Multi-stream Cable card or Single stream Cable card.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Shouldn't you have said Multistream Cablecard? Not M-card.


M is short for Multistream, but they are labeled as MCARDs, both on the card itself and the Motorola SKU.

I suppose the term S-CARDs might be confusing to some, since the S-CARDs simple say CableCard.

Not that it matters, Verizon reps still aren't educated on the difference.


----------



## MrChad (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in Northern Virginia and I've had a hell of a time with my CableCard installation. Install tech had an M-card, seemed to pair just fine, but after he left I realized that I was not receiving all my HD channels.

I get local HDs, USA HD, ESPNEWS HD, ESPNU HD, some news HD channels, Planet Green HD and a few others, but all the others show up as "Not Subscribed" on my CableCard menu.

2 techs have already come out (1 last Thursday, the other on Sunday) and verified that my signal strength is fine. The tech on Sunday swapped the CableCard, so that doesn't seem to be the issue. I've got an open ticket with a level 2 tech, who verified the packages authorized on my account at the authorization server level.

Hopefully this gets cleared up tomorrow. I'm at my wit's end though. Anyone else have similar problems?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

It sounds to me like your account isn't authorized for all channels. FiOS HD Extreme actually consists of multiple sub-packages, all of which must be enabled on your account before you will receive the full lineup of channels. No amount of CableCard swapping will allow you to tune the channels if they are not authorized on your account.

When the Verizon installer arrives, I would suggest they temporarily add a Verizon DVR to *your* account to confirm whether those channels are indeed authorized.

If the Verizon DVR is able to tune channels on your account, then have the tech add a -10dB attenuator in front of the TiVo.


----------



## MrChad (Jan 1, 2008)

bkdtv said:


> It sounds to me like your account isn't authorized for all channels. FiOS HD Extreme actually consists of multiple sub-packages, all of which must be enabled on your account before you will receive the full lineup of channels. No amount of CableCard swapping will allow you to tune the channels if they are not authorized on your account.
> 
> When the Verizon installer arrives, I would suggest they temporarily add a Verizon DVR to *your* account to confirm whether those channels are indeed authorized.
> 
> If the Verizon DVR is able to tune channels on your account, then have the tech add a -10dB attenuator in front of the TiVo.


Thanks for the advice. The network tech (level 2) whom I spoke to this evening did say that he verified the sub packages on my account, but no amount of changing package options seemed to work.

I agree that it does seem like an account setup issue. Tomorrow we are going to try removing the Extreme HD package from my account and then re-adding it. Hopefully that fixes the issue and doesn't cause me billing headaches in the next month?


----------



## lipctech (Mar 24, 2009)

Not available on Long Island the last time I checked. I want to switch to FiOS, but can't until it is available.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

lipctech said:


> Not available on Long Island the last time I checked. I want to switch to FiOS, but can't until it is available.


How would you know if they are available? The Verizon service reps don't know themselves. It seems like everyone is getting M cards now. I hope I do as I have an installation in Northern New Jersey on Friday morning.


----------



## dresden69 (Mar 20, 2009)

NYHeel said:


> How would you know if they are available? The Verizon service reps don't know themselves. It seems like everyone is getting M cards now. I hope I do as I have an installation in Northern New Jersey on Friday morning.


Unfortunately... I have to shed some light on this... The billing dept does not know what the tech is going to bring out. They cannot say for sure if you are going to get M-Cards or S-Cards... I know that most regions have M-Cards now, I believe the only region that does not have M-Cards is CA...


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

dresden69 said:


> Unfortunately... I have to shed some light on this... The billing dept does not know what the tech is going to bring out. They cannot say for sure if you are going to get M-Cards or S-Cards... I know that most regions have M-Cards now, I believe the only region that does not have M-Cards is CA...


I had my FIOS install on Mar. 6. The installer brought S-series cards. When I told him that I had ordered M-series cards, he called his supervisor and was told that we would not have the M-series cards in our area(Fort Wayne,IN) until this fall.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

KLINK said:


> I had my FIOS install on Mar. 6. The installer brought S-series cards. When I told him that I had ordered M-series cards, he called his supervisor and was told that we would not have the M-series cards in our area(Fort Wayne,IN) until this fall.


Thanks, that is good to know.


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

MrChad said:


> Hopefully this gets cleared up tomorrow. I'm at my wit's end though. Anyone else have similar problems?


i don't have fios but had a similar problem with a recent cable card installation. I had to call the cable office, they unmarried the card and tivo, re-entered the data number from the tivo screen, re-paired the card to the tivo and all is well. In my case the data info was entered into the system after the pairing of the card to the tivo. The card was authorized, but some channels did not work without the data codes.

Jim


----------



## MrChad (Jan 1, 2008)

JimG19 said:


> i don't have fios but had a similar problem with a recent cable card installation. I had to call the cable office, they unmarried the card and tivo, re-entered the data number from the tivo screen, re-paired the card to the tivo and all is well. In my case the data info was entered into the system after the pairing of the card to the tivo. The card was authorized, but some channels did not work without the data codes.
> 
> Jim


Thank goodness we had a competent tech come out today. He immediately noticed that "HD Content" was NOT enabled on my account, but the Extreme HD package was. Flipped the switch, all channels are coming in now.


----------



## pieler8 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just ordered FIOS the other day, the install is next week. I have two HD Tivos, and I told the customer service rep I need 2 cablecards. she added that to the order. I'm in SE PA so hopefully they bring m-cards


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

Had a FIOS install today in Howard County, MD. Tech brought an M-Card, activated it via his laptop. It seems to be working fine, no pixelation so far, but a little early to reach a conclusion. Tech said all he has seen recently are M-Cards.


----------



## condonse (Jan 9, 2008)

I orderred Fios and it will be installed on April 6th. I have 3 HD Tivos that currently have M-Cards from Comcast. After checking with several online csr's from Verizon, I have been assured that they only have S-Cards. Does anybody know if they have M-Cards in the Richmond, VA area (actually Chesterfied)? I now have to rent 6 cablecards if they are S-Cards, only 3 if M-Cards.


----------



## dresden69 (Mar 20, 2009)

condonse said:


> I orderred Fios and it will be installed on April 4th. I have 3 HD Tivos that currently have M-Cards from Comcast. After checking with several online csr's from Verizon, I have been assured that they only have S-Cards. Does anybody know if they have M-Cards in the Richmond, VA area (actually Chesterfied)? I now have to rent 6 cablecards if they are S-Cards, only 3 if M-Cards.


It looks like Mae had an install with M-cards, and that is in MD... in the Verizon Footprint, MD and VA are tied very close together... I would say that getting M-Cards is a good possibility... but expect to see 6 S-Cards...

To be honest with you... the techs and sales reps have no clue what cards you are going to get... it is totally based on what happens in the garages... and what they have on hand. If they have M-Cards.. then you get M-Cards.. if they have S-Cards... then you get S-Cards...


----------



## condonse (Jan 9, 2008)

dresden69 said:


> It looks like Mae had an install with M-cards, and that is in MD... in the Verizon Footprint, MD and VA are tied very close together... I would say that getting M-Cards is a good possibility... but expect to see 6 S-Cards...
> 
> To be honest with you... the techs and sales reps have no clue what cards you are going to get... it is totally based on what happens in the garages... and what they have on hand. If they have M-Cards.. then you get M-Cards.. if they have S-Cards... then you get S-Cards...


Thanks, I had a similar expirience with Comcast. The CSR's told me they only had Scards and the tech arrived with Mcards saying that the CSR's never know whats going on. I am hoping that Fios is the same way. It would be nice to only rent 3 cards instead of 6. Now my only other concern is pixelation. I get a small amount with comcast but it's manageable. Hopefully Fios will be similar and at least not worse.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

I called a few weeks ago to switch to FIOS. I'm in New York (Western Suffolk County) and was told that they're still installing single stream cards.

The installation is tomorrow so I'll be confirming with the tech.

LH


----------



## woodway (Nov 5, 2006)

I was installed yesterday (Seattle, WA area) got two Mcards for my two HD Tivos. Tech said that Scards are being phased out everywhere.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm helping with a new FiOS installation at my Mom's house. I bought her an TiVoHD a while ago. Anyone know the status of M-Cards in Central PA ?

* She has a long wait, till April 29th.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Dmon4u said:


> I'm helping with a new FiOS installation at my Mom's house. I bought her an TiVoHD a while ago. Anyone know the status of M-Cards in Central PA ?


Central PA now uses M-CARDs.


----------



## dresden69 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dmon4u said:


> I'm helping with a new FiOS installation at my Mom's house. I bought her an TiVoHD a while ago. Anyone know the status of M-Cards in Central PA ?
> 
> * She has a long wait, till April 29th.


Why April 29th? I would have her call into the FSC... and see if they can get her a new duedate.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

leeherman said:


> I called a few weeks ago to switch to FIOS. I'm in New York (Western Suffolk County) and was told that they're still installing single stream cards.
> 
> The installation is tomorrow so I'll be confirming with the tech.
> 
> LH


**UPDATE**

My installation was completed today.

I asked prior to installation whether I was in fact getting single or multi-stream cards and was again told single.

When the technician grabbed the cards off the truck they were actually MULTI cards, so my S3 got two and my HD got one. Both work fine.

LH


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Got 2 M-cards in North Jersey on Friday. It was a new Fios TV installation and all went smoothly. I'm having one issue. I get a digital coughing sound when I change channels or start a recording on my digital out using an optical cable via my Yamaha reciever. I have my Tivo set at 1080i fixed and I tries swapping optical cables. Also, when I used my TV speakers via HDMI I got no such sound. Could there be something wrong with the optical digital audio out on the Tivo? Is it a setting I need to change? I'll post this in it's own thread since it doesn't really belong here.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

bkdtv said:


> Central PA now uses M-CARDs.


I did the call back after the order for my Mom's service to get the Cable Card(s).

Apparently it's all handled out of the Pittsburgh Office (her home's near Hummelstown) hundreds of miles away.

The first time I got transfered 5 times. The lady that answered called the 'Technicians' in this area to ask. She was told that my Mom would need two Cable Cards because the M-Cards were being phased out (which makes no sense). I let that order stand.

Just called the newer direct number I was given (1-888-438-3467 Pittsburgh Office) and talked to someone different. Same story, she must use two Cable Cards. Price: 2x $3.99 per month.

I guess when they show up for the installation, I'll get the final story.

* And I did ask about the appointment date. I was told that where she lived she has an early date - no reason given.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

It seems to be utterly pointless to try and call Verizon expecting to speak to anyone that understands what the f* a cablecard is. You only risk them making even more mistakes and screwing up your order. I've never, EVER had a satisfactory outcome from calling Verizon support the first time. It takes at LEAST three calls, with at least four mistakes made by them each time. Good thing the service is actually reliable.

The culprit seems to be their treatment of everything as a separate task by a separate department. Nothing can ever get done without at least three different departments being involved. Each time they tend to screw up passing the "orders" along between departments. By the time your order gets completed it's had the chance to get screwed up at least 3 times. Most of the time it's more than that.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Got transferred through 5 Departments on my first effort !

The next time, the 'direct number' was a good 15 minutes faster and involved only one tranfer.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I love my FiOS service, but the dispatch CSR department could be the worst ever. I have plenty of stories, all of which I'll spare you the details.


----------



## pieler8 (Mar 19, 2009)

Had Fios installed yesterday in Exton PA (SE PA), tech originally came with 2 S-cards, but I have 2 Tivo Hd's. 

He called his supervisor, met him somewhere local, picked up 2 M-cards instead and came back to install the M's. Everything is working great so far.


----------



## disneybear (Jul 31, 2007)

Any Mcards in Massachusetts?


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

We had FiOS installed about two weeks ago in Fresh Meadows Queens and we received an M-Card. The tech said they don't have many cable card installs and had to look high and low to find a cable card


----------



## pj1016 (Apr 3, 2009)

Got an M-Card in So Cal during my recent install...

pj


----------



## MookieDoug (Apr 6, 2009)

disneybear said:


> Any Mcards in Massachusetts?


Yes. I got an M-card installed in my new Tivo HD, with FIOS service, on April 7 in Natick. It took only about 30-40 minutes, even tho the tech had the look of a deer-in-the-headlights when he walked in and saw I had a Tivo. But we walked through it together, he activated the card from his laptop, and everything worked fine.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

I have an install scheduled for April 29. I didn't order cablecards because they only do 3 "outlets" for free and that would be the cablecards in my S3 and HD. They said I can install them myself, so I will ask the tech to bring them out with him and I'll install them.


----------



## Geeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

I am replacing Direct TV with Fios to complete the triple play. I asked them if they had the M card to install in my newly purchased Tivo HD box and they said they only have S cards. Should i try calling back and speaking to a different sales rep and see if they actually do have the M cards in stock?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Geeforce said:


> I am replacing Direct TV with Fios to complete the triple play. I asked them if they had the M card to install in my newly purchased Tivo HD box and they said they only have S cards. Should i try calling back and speaking to a different sales rep and see if they actually do have the M cards in stock?


Don't sorry, FiOS only has M-CARDs in the Boston area. S-CARDs haven't been available in most markets in three months.


----------



## Geeforce (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool.Thanks for the heads up. I called them and made sure they confirmed this with the techs. They indeed only have M cards and will charge me for the one card only.
Thanks!!


----------



## cornflakesla (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm glad to say after about being away from Tivo for 4 years (when I switched from DirecTV to Dish Network), I'm back into the Tivo world through my upcoming FIOS install!

Any word if M-Cards are being deployed in Redondo Beach, CA yet? I just placed an order and of course the rep didn't know what I was talking about, and said I needed 4 cards at $3.99 each if I want to have two Tivo boxes.

Verizon wouldn't purposely stick me with S-Cards just so they can make a few extra bucks, would they?


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

Woman I spoke with wasn't sure if they had M- or S-cards, but said she would make sure tech has some form of them with him when he comes tomorrow. Took a while to find someone even remotely helpful on the FiOS end to speak with


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

What a nightmare. I finally got my M-Cards installed, but not without having to send out an EECB. Here's the EECB I sent with personal info removed:



> To whom it may concern:
> 
> <account info and address removed>
> 
> ...


About an hour after sending this email I received a call from an executive customer service department, and the next day the installer came out and activated all my cards. It's been work fine ever since, but man was this a PITA!


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

cornflakesla said:


> Hi everyone, I'm glad to say after about being away from Tivo for 4 years (when I switched from DirecTV to Dish Network), I'm back into the Tivo world through my upcoming FIOS install!
> 
> Any word if M-Cards are being deployed in Redondo Beach, CA yet? I just placed an order and of course the rep didn't know what I was talking about, and said I needed 4 cards at $3.99 each if I want to have two Tivo boxes.
> 
> Verizon wouldn't purposely stick me with S-Cards just so they can make a few extra bucks, would they?


I got stuck with the S-Cards with my install in early March(Fort Wayne IN). A few days after my install, a girl from Verizon called and asked if my install went OK. When I told her about the S-Cards she connected me with billing. The guy there said that they will give me a $10 credit a month for the next year.


----------



## cornflakesla (Apr 28, 2009)

KLINK said:


> I got stuck with the S-Cards with my install in early March(Fort Wayne IN). A few days after my install, a girl from Verizon called and asked if my install went OK. When I told her about the S-Cards she connected me with billing. The guy there said that they will give me a $10 credit a month for the next year.


Hmm, that's good info to know... Hopefully they'll surprise me and give me M-Cards, but I'll keep in mind that they may have some flexibility with the billing!


----------



## Jonesy1 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm in Portland, Or (Hillsboro actually) and just got a Cablecard installed in my TiVo HD today, it was Multistream, just needed the one card.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

Had my install. Once he pulled out the cards I knew they were M-stream. One took a couple extra provisions on the S3 (the other card on the S3 was fine) and the one in the HD worked great right from the start. Best of all, no more SDV and Tuning Adapter from Cablevision!


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Followup (short version):

Originally was told by the Pittsburgh Office that M-Cards were obsolete so that only S-Cards were available. The Woman there would not hear anything otherwise.

Morning Install (8 to 12): One guy showed at 3:45 P.M. that afternoon. He said he had no CCs. He also stated that when he did carry them that they were always S-Cards.

6:00 P.M.: He calls another Tech he said would always have CCs. That one (as McCain always says) arrives at 7:15 that night. When he is putting in the first CC of two he had in hand, I notice that it was marked M-Card. He said, "YES", they were all coming that way now, but he always puts 2 CCs in every TiVo (which he says he has not done any for a TiVo in 2 months). If it was not for the 'Instructions for CableCard Installers' sheet, he would have tried to put 2 M-Cards into a TiVoHD. When the first Card worked after several false starts on activating it, he was shocked.

* The nightmare of setting up the online accounts (MyVerizon and the regular Verizon.net required an Order Number that did not match what we had or what the Verizon People said it was) and changing the Phone Services for the Freedom Package is a whole 'nother story. The Call Waiting Beep Beep was driving us mad and Voice Mail would not set up without a Temporary Pass Code (not given) but still took messages and on and on....


----------



## almahix (Jun 5, 2002)

Requested and received 3 multistream cards today, and an installer who knew what to do with them!


----------



## Rolento76 (Nov 18, 2006)

dbenrosen said:


> Had my install. Once he pulled out the cards I knew they were M-stream. One took a couple extra provisions on the S3 (the other card on the S3 was fine) and the one in the HD worked great right from the start. Best of all, no more SDV and Tuning Adapter from Cablevision!


Great to hear. I, too, made the jump from Cablevision right when they made the tuning adapter available. I knew at that point that there would be nothing stopping them from making non-premium channels SDV. I hear a lot of reports with poor picture quality made worse with having an adapter in-line. My FiOS install went smoothly and I have been happy ever since. My tech mentioned that he only had M-cards and no S-cards were available.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So is FIOS still requiring a truck roll for the cable cards?

I going to switch out my eight single stream cards with four multistream cards.


I've had endless billing problems for the last seven months. Now they are raising my cable card rate from $2.99 to $3.99. If they try and charge me any fee for the exchange and install of the cards that will be the final straw and I will terminate my service with FIOS. Even though it is the best. I've just about reached the breaking point with the billing problems.

It's already bad enough that I'll have to swap my boxes and use my TiVo HD boxes with FIOS and leave my S3 boxes to OTA. Since I like the original S3 boxes much, much better.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> So is FIOS still requiring a truck roll for the cable cards?


I believe you need a truck roll because there is no place to pick up the cards yourself. I called three different Verizon stores (not VZ Wireless) and all said they don't have CCs in the stores, just STBs. You could try to see if they will mail you the cards, but I doubt they will.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

Rolento76 said:


> I hear a lot of reports with poor picture quality made worse with having an adapter in-line.


Yes, the adapter in-line made picture quality much worse. I was constantly getting pixelation with it.


----------



## modular46 (Nov 22, 2008)

If you can somehow get the M cards mailed to you are there instructions on how to install them yourself?


Dave


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

modular46 said:


> If you can somehow get the M cards mailed to you are there instructions on how to install them yourself?


Verizon will not mail CableCards under any circumstances.

If the Verizon installer were to leave one in your mailbox, you could probably activate it over the phone.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They could also preactivate them if they wanted to. I can move my FIOS cable cards in my initial TiVos on FIOS to other TiVos and the cards will work with them.


----------



## gothamknight (Jun 3, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> Verizon will not mail CableCards under any circumstances.
> 
> If the Verizon installer were to leave one in your mailbox, you could probably activate it over the phone.


Oddly enough, I just called Verizon to order a CableCARD for a new TivoHD and the rep said that it should arrive in the mail in 3-5 business days. She even said she'd include a pre-paid shipping label for the return of the FiOS box.

When I expressed surprise that she'd mail the CableCARD instead of scheduling a service appointment, she said she could schedule one if I wanted but it wasn't necessary.

She gave me an order number, so I guess we'll see what happens soon enough.


----------



## flynz4 (Jun 20, 2009)

gothamknight said:


> Oddly enough, I just called Verizon to order a CableCARD for a new TivoHD and the rep said that it should arrive in the mail in 3-5 business days. She even said she'd include a pre-paid shipping label for the return of the FiOS box.
> 
> When I expressed surprise that she'd mail the CableCARD instead of scheduling a service appointment, she said she could schedule one if I wanted but it wasn't necessary.
> 
> She gave me an order number, so I guess we'll see what happens soon enough.


When I orderd my cable cards... the rep also told me that Verizpm would mail the cards. Later... she came back and told me that they would have to deliver them. However... I never made if off that phone call before they realized the problem. Maybe they have changed if they actually let the order go through.

/Jim


----------



## flynz4 (Jun 20, 2009)

Meanwhile...

Has anyone successfully had Verizon remove the "truck roll fee" from their bill over this issue? My CCs are being delivered tomorrow.

/Jim


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

gothamknight said:


> Oddly enough, I just called Verizon to order a CableCARD for a new TivoHD and the rep said that it should arrive in the mail in 3-5 business days. She even said she'd include a pre-paid shipping label for the return of the FiOS box.


If Verizon has your correct phone number on record, you should receive an automated message telling you when to expect the installer for your CableCard install. Be sure to check your voicemail and/or answering machine. If Verizon doesn't have your correct phone number on record, or you don't have an answering machine or voicemail (or don't check it), then you'll be left wondering why nothing ever happens.

From April through June 20, the $79 installation fee was always avoided when you ordered a CableCard in that manner. As of June 20, CableCard order was free and that included a free installation appointment even though that isn't mentioned in Verizon's order system. To the customer service rep, it looked like the card would ship just like a STB/DVR; that would never happen, but the customer would receive an automated call with the date and time of the installation.

From April through June 20, customers could only be hit with a $79 fee if they got representative who didn't know that a CableCard order already included an installation appointment, and they went ahead and submitted a separate order for a customer requested installation appointment ($79). Separate orders for installation appointments always carry the $79 fee and there is no way to avoid that unless you just got FiOS TV in the past 14 days (or was it 21 days?).

I say "as of June 20" because I've seen conflicting information about whether the policy has changed since then. Please let us know if you see any fees on your bill for the installation appointment (such as $79 split over three months).


----------



## meyerinm (Jul 10, 2009)

I've just ordered a new Tivo HD box and called Verizon to get cable cards. I was quoted $80 to have them come and install it. I'm going to file a complaint about it so we'll see if that does any good. The one nice thing is that they did confirm that the Philadelphia Suburb area (Collegeville) does has MCards.


----------



## modular46 (Nov 22, 2008)

I've tried to get the cards mailed, and I've also tried to get the truck fee waived but they wont do it. I spent a total of 2 hours on the phone with fiber, customer service, and back and forth and nobody knows anything about m cards. I just got bounced back and forth with reps that were not very understanding at all. I ended up giving up. 

IF anyone knows anyone specific at Verizon that we can talk to that can help us get the cards mailed or a truck without the charge "PLEASE" let me know.


Thanks

Dave King


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

modular46 said:


> I've tried to get the cards mailed, and I've also tried to get the truck fee waived but they wont do it. I spent a total of 2 hours on the phone with fiber, customer service, and back and forth and nobody knows anything about m cards. I just got bounced back and forth with reps that were not very understanding at all. I ended up giving up.
> 
> IF anyone knows anyone specific at Verizon that we can talk to that can help us get the cards mailed or a truck without the charge "PLEASE" let me know.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Dave, Verizon's policy as I understand it is to charge the $80 for the cable card installs. You can thank all the people who continually called Verizon to go to their homes and debug the TIVO pixellation issue. Services got tired of spending money and resources to debug an issue we all now know was a TIVO problem . I could be wrong but I think they will no longer support (debug) third party equipment issues without a service charge also.

I heard a rumor they are working on a self install cable card option, but I would not hold my breath. A quick turn around for Verizon is 6 to 12 months.


----------



## gothamknight (Jun 3, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> If Verizon has your correct phone number on record, you should receive an automated message telling you when to expect the installer for your CableCard install. Be sure to check your voicemail and/or answering machine. If Verizon doesn't have your correct phone number on record, or you don't have an answering machine or voicemail (or don't check it), then you'll be left wondering why nothing ever happens.


Sure enough, that's what happened.

A week went by and the cablecards never arrived in the mail. I called Verizon and they said something went wrong with the order and created another one, again insisting they would just mail the cablecards to me.

Two days later, I got a call confirming the installation appointment. The tech showed up with a half-dozen cablecard - 3 M-cards and 3 S-cards. Luckily for me, the first M-card we tried worked without any issues.


----------



## M3 Adjuster (Feb 11, 2009)

gothamknight said:


> Sure enough, that's what happened.
> 
> A week went by and the cablecards never arrived in the mail. I called Verizon and they said something went wrong with the order and created another one, again insisting they would just mail the cablecards to me.
> 
> Two days later, I got a call confirming the installation appointment. The tech showed up with a half-dozen cablecard - 3 M-cards and 3 S-cards. Luckily for me, the first M-card we tried worked without any issues.


So, were you charged for the install? I have a Verizon box in my Master Bedroom that I am ready to give back and will replace it with another Tivo HD. When I had my Fios installed I put the Tivo in my living room and the crappy Verizon box has been in my bedroom just under 6 months.


----------



## Snootz (Aug 4, 2001)

I'm in the Tampa Bay area. Has anyone had a recent install with mcards in the Tampa area for FiOS? I wanted to verify before I order an install in August.


----------



## Lost Pup (Feb 8, 2004)

We had a fresh FIOS install on 7/27, Bensalem PA . M card installed and working fine.


----------



## rtduke (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got Verizon coming to replace the 2 S cards in my HD box with a single M card. I've got the instructions for installing the cable card - from the TiVo web site. How do you remove the old S cards? Do I just pull them out, or do I have to tell the TiVo box that they are being removed?

Thanks,

R


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

rtduke said:


> I've got Verizon coming to replace the 2 S cards in my HD box with a single M card. I've got the instructions for installing the cable card - from the TiVo web site. How do you remove the old S cards? Do I just pull them out, or do I have to tell the TiVo box that they are being removed?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> R


Just pop 'em out.


----------



## adamwsh (Oct 22, 2002)

Lost Pup said:


> We had a fresh FIOS install on 7/27, Bensalem PA . M card installed and working fine.


What is the cost per month? I have 2 scards now and I'm being charged for both. Is the cost of one mcard less or the same as 2 scards?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

adamwsh said:


> What is the cost per month? I have 2 scards now and I'm being charged for both. Is the cost of one mcard less or the same as 2 scards?


Cards are $3.99/mo. S cards cost the same as M cards. I should trade up as well since I'm paying for 4 S cards where I can get away with 2 M cards and save 7.98/mo.


----------



## eldred24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok, so I have the original Tivo Series 3 HD box. I was reading in another thread that I needed 2 Cable Cards no matter what since I have the original Series 3.

Can I not just order 1 M card?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

eldred24 said:


> Ok, so I have the original Tivo Series 3 HD box. I was reading in another thread that I needed 2 Cable Cards no matter what since I have the original Series 3.
> 
> Can I not just order 1 M card?[


No, the original S3 can only run an M-card in S-card compatibility mode. You need 2 M-cards (or 2 S-cards). M-cards were not yet completely standardized when the S3 came out.


----------



## eldred24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I have been turned off of Tivo for at least a year now and just bought the HD Fios box due to problems people were having getting the cable cards installed through Verizon.

I have lifetime on my box and hate to see it go to waste, may just sell it.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

eldred24 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have been turned off of Tivo for at least a year now and just bought the HD Fios box due to problems people were having getting the cable cards installed through Verizon.
> 
> I have lifetime on my box and hate to see it go to waste, may just sell it.


Whatever. Not sure what problems "people" have had affect you. I've had no problem with FIOS and any TiVo I've ever owned. That includes an original S3 plus the gear in my sig.


----------



## modular46 (Nov 22, 2008)

Is it possible yet to get M cards without the outrageous service charge? Can M cards be mailed yet and installed by the customer? I'd like to save the money but the cost of the service charge negates the money you save per month.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Verizon's customer service rep's are usually misinformed about this. A truck roll is necessary; they cannot be mailed. However, even though they will often insist that there is an $80 charge for the truck roll, there won't actually be one.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

There are no problems getting CableCards installed on FiOS. You schedule a service call and get two CableCards if you have the original (long discontinued) Series3, or one if you have the TivoHD. No matter what the rep says, they will never ship cards and there is never any charge for CableCard installations.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> There are no problems getting CableCards installed on FiOS. You schedule a service call and get two CableCards if you have the original (long discontinued) Series3, or one if you have the TivoHD. No matter what the rep says, they will never ship cards and there is never any charge for CableCard installations.


I was charged $80 about 1 year ago on my cable card install. They were very insistant about the charge and would not waive it. I was def charged. Is this a new policy. If so i will get my 4 S cards swapped for 2 M cards.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Flyinace2000 said:


> I was charged $80 about 1 year ago on my cable card install. They were very insistant about the charge and would not waive it. I was def charged. Is this a new policy. If so i will get my 4 S cards swapped for 2 M cards.


That charge should have been waived, but yes, there was a brief period (two months in 2008) when there was an installation charge. That charge was eliminated many months ago.

When you call, say that you are ordering two new cards. Don't mention the swap. The free installation applies whenever you are adding CableCards to your account; if you are subtracting equipment from your account, the rep may submit the order differently.

When the installer arrives, give them the old cards and/or call separately for a prepaid label to send them back.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I had another TiVo HD installed with an M Card just a few weeks ago, the rep said that they would split the truck roll into three pay periods but it never appeared on my latest bill, only the additional cable card.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm paying for 2 S-cards still. I'd really like to reduce my cost but just thinking of the nightmare of dealing with a swap makes me avoid it so far.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> That charge should have been waived, but yes, there was a brief period (two months in 2008) when there was an installation charge. That charge was eliminated many months ago.
> 
> When you call, say that you are ordering two new cards. Don't mention the swap. The free installation applies whenever you are adding CableCards to your account; if you are subtracting equipment from your account, the rep may submit the order differently.
> 
> When the installer arrives, give them the old cards and/or call separately for a prepaid label to send them back.


Exactly what I just did. I called and said I wanted to add a new cablecard. And when the installer came I gave him the old cards. No charge. Also a tip make sure the installer removes the old cards from your account. If he doesn't you will get caught up in the nightmare that is Verizon billing.


----------



## cannonball (Mar 20, 2003)

Got an M card installed in my new Tivo HD XL at the end of December. Verizon FIOS in Murrieta, CA. No problems. Tech rep I talked to that handled scheduling it was familiar with the process, and was aware that the system wouldn't let her charge for a truck roll. Technician showed up, it was his first cablecard install, he followed the instructions on the Tivo flyer, called someone within the crew when he had a specific question, programmed successfully, rebooted the Tivo, and it worked on all channels we had subscriptions to.

About the reboot, it didn't want to tune in channels when the programming was finished. Rebooted the Tivo and it then tuned in the channels properly. Don't know if it was common knowledge that a reboot was required after programming, but it was required for me.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I just upgraded from a SII to an HD TIVO, I called Verizon Fios and they sent a tech out with two M cards. No charge for the truck roll, the computer told them they needed two cards so they tried to install two M cards in the Tivo, I told them I only needed one, they did not believe me until the Tivo prompted the installer to remove the second M card (nice job TIVO). No issues or problems, I love being able to record two HD channels. I did have the installer take back a standared set top box that the SII tuner used.


----------



## F4Boy (Dec 10, 2002)

Cannonball, thanks for the post. I'm just about to call Verizon and was curious about M cards here in Murrieta. Good to know we have them here. Just got a new Tivo HD for a new LCD that comes Tuesday and can't stand the Verizon DVR anymore. Also have an S3 with two S cards. 

Btw, I live very close to the Los Alamos Sports Park.


----------



## 178251 (Jul 7, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if the RI area has M cards yet? I spoke with someone on their live chat and she said I can get an M card and there's no service charge for them to install it. I just got off the phone with someone at Verizon and they said they only have S cards and there's a $79 service call to install them.

Will they all me to go to a Verizon location and pick them up and install it myself? I mean, it's a PCMCIA card. It's not like they're difficult to stick in the Tivo.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

runawayjim said:


> Can anyone tell me if the RI area has M cards yet? I spoke with someone on their live chat and she said I can get an M card and there's no service charge for them to install it. I just got off the phone with someone at Verizon and they said they only have S cards and there's a $79 service call to install them.


From the stickied FAQ:



> *[aname=fios]Does[/aname] the TivoHD work with Verizon FiOS?*
> 
> Yes. The TivoHD *replaces* the FiOS STB and DVR, so you no longer need to pay those fees to Verizon. It supports all the same SD and HD channels as the FiOS DVR, including all subscription sports packages. TiVo supplies its own guide data for all FiOS channels with more accurate and complete program information than Verizon provides for its own boxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## 178251 (Jul 7, 2007)

So when they tell me I need 2 cablecards (because that's what the guy said on the phone), I just tell them I only want 1? After all, I don't want them screwing up my bill and billing me for 2 when I only need 1.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

runawayjim said:


> So when they tell me I need 2 cablecards (because that's what the guy said on the phone), I just tell them I only want 1? After all, I don't want them screwing up my bill and billing me for 2 when I only need 1.


Right.


----------



## modular46 (Nov 22, 2008)

OK, I ordered my Mcards yesterday. The representative I talked to told me that I would not be charged the service call fee. My appointment is this coming Friday the 26th.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

runawayjim said:


> So when they tell me I need 2 cablecards (because that's what the guy said on the phone), I just tell them I only want 1? After all, I don't want them screwing up my bill and billing me for 2 when I only need 1.


Let them bring more then you need. That way, if there are any issues, they will have a spare one to use.


----------



## Chip Chanko (Nov 7, 2005)

When I first got my TiVoHD I had 2 S-cards and a $7.98 charge on my bill. Last July one of the cards started having problems and a verizon tech replaced both with 1 M-Card. However, since then my bill still says "Cable Card Rental - 2 at 3.99." I've called them numerous times about this and they'll usually credit my account and say they'll look into it but my bill never ends up changing. Does anyone else get charged for two cards for 1 M-Card? Do they treat it as two since it does the same thing as two S-cards?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Chip Chanko said:


> Does anyone else get charged for two cards for 1 M-Card? Do they treat it as two since it does the same thing as two S-cards?


No and no.

It sounds like you originally scheduled an installation for two cards and one was never removed from your account, for whatever reason.


----------



## Chip Chanko (Nov 7, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> No and no.
> 
> It sounds like you originally scheduled an installation for two cards and one was never removed from your account, for whatever reason.


Thanks. Good to know I'm not crazy. I'm on the phone with them right now (5th time I've tried to fix this).


----------



## modular46 (Nov 22, 2008)

I got the M card install yesterday. 2 guys in seperate trucks came out neither one knew anythng about cable cards. The first TV didnt go well as they activated/deactivated/activated/deactivated/activated the card which resulted in only low channels. Luckily enough after they made 75 minutes of phone calls they found out they can't do that and had 1 extra M card to try. This time it went through good. The 2nd TIVO also went well after the first problems. Altogether they were at my house for about 2 hours. They had their laptops out and their diagnostic software and didn't know a damn thing.

One other interesting note is that they said the Verizon Motorola boxes everyone seems to have trouble with are going to be replaced with hard driveless boxes in the near future. 

I confirmed with Verizon that I wasn't going to be charged for the service call.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

modular46 said:


> I got the M card install yesterday. 2 guys in seperate trucks came out neither one knew anythng about cable cards. The first TV didnt go well as they activated/deactivated/activated/deactivated/activated the card which resulted in only low channels. Luckily enough after they made 75 minutes of phone calls they found out they can't do that and had 1 extra M card to try. This time it went through good. The 2nd TIVO also went well after the first problems. Altogether they were at my house for about 2 hours. They had their laptops out and their diagnostic software and didn't know a damn thing..


These stories just show how variable the experience is, here's my story from last month.

They came out, 4 M-cards, (needed 3 they thought to bring a spare)
Installed 2 cards in my S3, 1 in my TivoHD
Confirmed the ID numbers on the cards to the invoice
Activated the cards from their Verizon tech wizard app
Watched for 20 minutes as the wizard did it thing, talked to me about how great the Tivo experience is.
When the Wizard said all was running, indeed it was.

Diane


----------



## michaelb1 (Sep 21, 2006)

same here. The fact that i am in the forums researching this means it is more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

It's complicated because it's designed to be a pain in the ass. It's how the cable company prevents their signal from being stolen. I find it rather hilarious that it's causing them so much work. One might imagine it'd be a lot less expensive for them to just go without requiring cablecards instead.


----------



## Carlos1 (Apr 4, 2008)

This was asked a while back. I did not see any response.

Does anyone here live in the Tampa area and have received an Mcard from Verizon? I am interested in the new TiVo Premiere and since it only has one CableCard slot I obviously do not want to resort to using a single tuner HD DVR.

Thanks


----------



## mamosley (Apr 9, 2003)

modular46 said:


> I got the M card install yesterday. 2 guys in seperate trucks came out neither one knew anythng about cable cards. The first TV didnt go well as they activated/deactivated/activated/deactivated/activated the card which resulted in only low channels. Luckily enough after they made 75 minutes of phone calls they found out they can't do that and had 1 extra M card to try. This time it went through good. The 2nd TIVO also went well after the first problems. Altogether they were at my house for about 2 hours. They had their laptops out and their diagnostic software and didn't know a damn thing.
> 
> One other interesting note is that they said the Verizon Motorola boxes everyone seems to have trouble with are going to be replaced with hard driveless boxes in the near future.
> 
> I confirmed with Verizon that I wasn't going to be charged for the service call.


dvr will have a hard drive. new boxes are cisco iptv based.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> These stories just show how variable the experience is, here's my story from last month.
> 
> They came out, 4 M-cards, (needed 3 they thought to bring a spare)
> Installed 2 cards in my S3, 1 in my TivoHD
> ...


This is interesting, but I wanted to add a cautionary note for others with a S3 - FiOS M cards flat do not work in my S3. Good cards that work fine in the TVHD will not receive anything but analog channels in the S3 (and the S3 works perfectly with S cards). Had the exact same problem with my Sony plasma TV. Phone support fiddled with stuff and hit the cards about 1500 times and finally gave up. When the tech came back out he didn't even try to mess with it - just put two S cards back in the S3 and all was instantly well again.
Goose


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Carlos1 said:


> This was asked a while back. I did not see any response.
> 
> Does anyone here live in the Tampa area and have received an Mcard from Verizon? I am interested in the new TiVo Premiere and since it only has one CableCard slot I obviously do not want to resort to using a single tuner HD DVR.


It's regularly responded to in most threads regarding CableCARDs, and that is that the odds of anyone coming out with an S-card are very low, it's been M-cards for almost 2 years, and no matter what any rep says on the phone, the installers have M-cards in the trucks almost exclusively.

Diane


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I had FIOS Internet/television installed yesterday. I have two TiVo HDs that each require an M-card. I am also renting an HD converter box.

Installation of the M-cards in my TiVos was a piece of cake. Both machines started working instantly.

On the other hand, the installer had a heck of a time getting the Verizon box to load up and work properly. He finally had to bring in a different box and try again. That still took awhile to work.

So the TiVos with M-cards were easier installs than the converter box. Go figure.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

nycityuser said:


> I had FIOS Internet/television installed yesterday. I have two TiVo HDs that each require an M-card. I am also renting an HD converter box.
> 
> Installation of the M-cards in my TiVos was a piece of cake. Both machines started working instantly.
> 
> ...


Hahaha... I temporarily rented Verizon's HD DVR and the goofy part is that once you hook it up at home, you have visit their web site, enter an activation code and wait 5-40 (?) minutes for it to activate. I had to go back to work and when I came back, it said the activation failed. It partly worked as in I could receive channels but had no EPG data.

I had to call Verizon and to make a long story short, the tech couldn't do much more than escalate it to another department (something about it failing to activate too many times). It eventually started working properly about an hour or so later.

The funny part is that the HD DVR has an M-Card in it. It sticks out the back but has a metal cover over it w/security screws along w/some warning sticker about the removing the card will disable it.

The M-Card installation that was part of my FiOS install last year went WAY more smoothly.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

cwerdna said:


> The M-Card installation that was part of my FiOS install last year went WAY more smoothly.


We both had similar experiences.

To be fair to Verizon, though, the TiVo doesn't have to download any guide date from Verizon as it has its own source for that. And the TiVo is a one-way device that doesn't deal with PPV and the like. So all it needs from Verizon is to have the cablecard enabled; the rest is pretty much handled by TiVo software.

Verizon boxes, on the other hand, have a whole two-way relationship with the company and rely completely on it for everything. Still, their system should not be so sensitive that the boxes are so hard to activate.


----------



## Carlos1 (Apr 4, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> It's regularly responded to in most threads regarding CableCARDs, and that is that the odds of anyone coming out with an S-card are very low, it's been M-cards for almost 2 years, and no matter what any rep says on the phone, the installers have M-cards in the trucks almost exclusively.
> 
> Diane


I have read numerous responses to the question re: other locations. My question as stated was specific to the Tampa area, for which I have yet to track down a response.

In addition I spoke with a FiOS Tech at my neighbors home last week and he stated that he had not seen any M cards come through and was not sure when he would. He also added that it was made clear to him that aquiring M cards was not a priority in the Tampa region.

I hope he was wrong. I put an order in for two cards to be installed next week. I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I had Fios installed on Sunday. Both the installer and later the tech that activated the cablecards for him over the phone made it very clear that my location does not have m-cards. M-cards are "coming" but that's as specific as it gets.

So, old cards or not, despite all the talk in the TCF to the contrary, it is not a foregone conclusion that we'll get or even have access to multi-stream cards.

Be certain prior to the installation, or be willing to rent 2 s-cards. If you're considering a Premiere, be certain you can get m-cards prior to buying.


----------



## russchar (Mar 12, 2010)

Live in Valrico fl.Hillsborough cty, Had a M card installed in a Tivo premium xl today. Took a while but it is up and running


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

I had an M card installed in my Tivo HD back in January. Here in Hillsborough County (Tampa, FL) Didn't really have any problems. Took about an hour most of which was the tech and his laptop setting up the card with the Main Office. By the way, they pulled out the Motorola DVR and the two remote boxes associated with it and replaced the two boxes with digital converters and was not charged anything for the installation/removal.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

FWIW, since I'm the original poster - I just got 2 new cable cards, and they were both MCARDS. Apparently FIOS in the MD/DC area is only doing MCARDS now.


----------



## shikarum (Aug 8, 2009)

AbMagFab said:


> FWIW, since I'm the original poster - I just got 2 new cable cards, and they were both MCARDS. Apparently FIOS in the MD/DC area is only doing MCARDS now.


I live in Baltimore County and tried to get an M-Card for the HD and they never did it, but now that I have to Premieres, I need them.

Question: Can I purchase a carblecard off the internet and call Verizon to activate them? There is an M-Card MediaCipher Multi-Stream CableCARD for sale on Ebay. Would that work?

Or are there other cable cards that I can purchase?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I had two S cards in my HD. When the new Premiere arrived I called and ordered two cards (One M in each give back the two s cards)

The rep did not know what an m card was.

No problem when they showed up. The tech pulled the s cards out and said Wow, we have not seen these in quite a while. The m cards where all they have. He deactivated the s cards and took them off my account.

Only took a few minutes, no issues. (New Jersey)


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Verizon (soon Frontier) In Oregon has both S cards and M cards, and knows the difference between them, and knows that certain boxes (e.g. Series 3) need S cards.

Obviously this varies a lot depending on how cluefull/clueless your particular installer is. I got lucky.


----------

